# Question concerning education of young boys



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 15, 2007)

Should the education of young boys and young men be different or differentiated according to their roles as prescribed by the Bible? If so, can this be done in a classroom that has both genders?

Thanks for the responses.

My personal opinion is that I believe that girls and boys should be separated in education with the boys education being geared towards him being and becoming a man, i.e Prophet, Priest and King of His home, hard working and ethical in his dealings with both his family, co workers and non family members. He must likewise be selfless and self sacrificing. i.e.

Whereas the woman must and should be trained in reference to being a godly woman, mother and helpmeet.

It seems to me that gender neutral education as it relates to having both boys and girls in the same classroom learning the same topics is inadequate to the roles that God expects both male and female to play in society.

Anyway, I am willingly to listen and learn.


----------



## jolivetti (Mar 15, 2007)

A thought...as folks progress in their education, it becomes more and more differentiated. That is, we all learn math as youngsters; but as some grow up to be pharmacists and others to be engineers and others to be pastors, the type of math they use will vary greatly, thus their math education must be differentiated at some point. 

Much of what boys and girls need to learn in regards to their prospective roles is the same: Scriptural literacy, love of reading, character, etc. At some point, their education will need to be differentiated based on their calling in life - but until then, I believe "gender neutral education" (an unfair term, perhaps), can be effective and efficient. 

There is, perhaps, a deeper discussion about what roles are open to women; I suspect that if we disagree on that, we'll likely disagree on issues of education toward those roles.


----------

